# Saint John New-Brunswick, Canada, Cube Canada day competition.



## Drake (May 29, 2011)

I was wondering who was going there: there

So that's fun, there a lot of events . I will probably go, depends of my mom...


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 30, 2011)

Drake, do you happen to know any other cubers in the New Brunswick (or maritimes in general)? We really need to ensure we get enough cubers show up and compete, so anyone to add to the numbers at this point is what we want. 

Whereabouts in NB are you located?


----------



## Erzz (May 30, 2011)

I'm almost for sure going. I'm from Nova Scotia.

Edit: Might get a couple of friends to register and come along.

Edit: Going for sure. Probably bringing along my girlfriend who cubes.


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

Sounds like fun guys!


----------



## vcuber13 (May 30, 2011)

you going thompson?


----------



## Thompson (May 30, 2011)

No  It sucks though because I'm vacationing in the east coast the weekend before the comp.


----------



## Micael (May 30, 2011)

Dave, are you going there in car? That would be hard!


----------



## Drake (May 30, 2011)

No i don't know other cubers in NB, but i only live 5 hours from Saint-John, and im suppose to move back closse of Moncton. But im sure there is a couple fo cubers in Moncton, and Saint-John, and probably Fredericton. I still didn't registered, but i will do as soon that im 100% to go.


----------



## Dave Campbell (May 31, 2011)

Micael said:


> Dave, are you going there in car? That would be hard!



As a matter of fact, I am driving there. I need to bring the timers and merch, so it is too much to take on a plane. Besides, road trip! I am leaving the Tuesday night and hope to be in Saint John by Thursday evening. 

So, needless to say, with me driving so far (remember, i have to go back, too!), i really want to make sure we have enough competitors to keep it official. So please, if you know anyone that can solve the cube and can be there on July 1st, spread the word!



Thompson said:


> No  It sucks though because I'm vacationing in the east coast the weekend before the comp.



I cannot disapprove of this enough. Tell your family to leave you there, we'll bring you home.


----------



## vcuber13 (May 31, 2011)

whos we?


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm originally from Moncton. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. Would have loved to be able to compete for the first time in my home province.


----------



## Drake (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe little in advance to do this but anyway... If somme 1 want a shengshou 4x4 i have 1 for sell, berly used it since i got it for christmas, almost new, in very good condition, cubetwist square 1, same thing, i didn't even play 15 min with it at all, mefferts pyraminx, still in very good condition, didn't used it back since i restickered in end of december, maybe 2 ghost hand 2x2, 1 one cubesmith tiles, rubik's fully functinnal 2x2x4, berly used it, and i think it's all for now.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 6, 2011)

Alright, my name is Micah Stairs. I got my firs Rubiks cube for Christmas, so I've been speedcubing for 6 months now. I love it and am so excited that a competition is so close to where I live. Currently averaging 26 seconds but I'm going to work hard during this next month. I live in Quispamsis, which is a 15 minute drive from Saint John.

I noticed that we have only 3 people signed up for this competition, and I also understand that it's probably hard to find people to attend this event. Fortunately, I can help. Here's a list of people I know in New Brunswick that can solve a Rubiks cube. (unless otherwise stated, they go to my highschool). Most of them range from speeds of 40 seconds to a couple minutes.

-Myself, registered
-Best friend Aaron, planning to attend
-Teacher at my school, Mr. Garcia, planning to attend
-Meggie, planning to attend
-Connor and Jacob, maybe (still memorizing their last few algorithms)
-I *haven't mentioned it to 4 or 5 other guys yet
-Jesse, I haven't mentioned it to him yet (goes to school in fredricton)
-Isaac (my cousin) and his entire class learned how to solve the rubiks cube as an extra project in one of their classes, they all live in Moncton. Hopefully some of them might be interested, I'll mention it to them soon.


So as you can see we do have cubers in NB and I will do my best to get as many of them to come as possible!


----------



## Erzz (Jun 6, 2011)

Two or three more Nova Scotians may be registering. My girlfriend, a friend who may be going to Animaritimes at the time of the comp, and another friend who is around a minute. They just need to figure out if they can make it.


----------



## Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, i registetired going for sure, except if sommething happens. Those that spleep in an hotel/motel, with one are you going,just wondering lol.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 7, 2011)

Drake said:


> Ok, i registetired going for sure, except if sommething happens. Those that spleep in an hotel/motel, with one are you going,just wondering lol.


 
Do you have any suggestions? We haven't planned that yet.


----------



## Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

Like when we were going with the school swimming team we were going to confort inn, cost less then the delta. But im still not sure if i sleep in Moncton of directly in Saint-John.


----------



## Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh, it,'s probably sure that i spleep, in Moncton, but anwayz.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 8, 2011)

Drake, you registered for the comp yet? And does anyone know if theres a possibility they'll cancel it if not enough people register?


----------



## Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes i registered, but people should register. But in a way it would be stupid to cancel it, even if we are less then 10, cause more people will see, cause it's pretty unusal competition in NB, and the media will be their to, so other people will see that, and maybe new cubers.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah it would be stupid to cancel. In any event, I'm going to get as many people that I can to come out. Only one of my friends have registered so far, some of them are away, and some of them just need to make sure they are free. I've even begun teaching my 2 brothers (age 9 and 13) because they want to go as well.


----------



## Drake (Jun 8, 2011)

Like they will be over 15 peoples for sure i say...


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey, I'm curious. What events did you guys sign up for the competition, because it doesn't say on canadianCubing. I signed up for 2x2, 3x3, 3x3 OH, and 3x3 BLD.


----------



## Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmm, 2x2,3x3,pyraminx,magic,master maigc,clock, and 4x4.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 11, 2011)

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, magic, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, master magic, megaminx, pyraminx. I think that's all.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 11, 2011)

These are the totals so far (I'll keep them updated). They said they are going to hold any events that at least 3 people signed up for.

*2x2: 4*
*3x3: 5*
*3x3 OH: 3*
3x3 BLD: 2
4x4: 2
5x5: 1
*Magic: 3*
Master Magic: 2
Megaminx: 1
Pyraminx: 2
Clock: 1

**I included the events Aaron McPhee signed up for as well


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 13, 2011)

speedcubermicah said:


> And does anyone know if theres a possibility they'll cancel it if not enough people register?


 
The competition won't be cancelled. If we don't get enough people to compete, it may not be official, but the competition itself would still go on. I'm coming with timers, and there better be people who want to cube with me when i show up. 



Drake said:


> Like they will be over 15 peoples for sure i say...


 
All we need is 12. Teach your parents, siblings, teachers, friends. I don't care. Just get people to come compete and we'll all be happy.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 13, 2011)

speedcubermicah said:


> These are the totals so far (I'll keep them updated). They said they are going to hold any events that at least 3 people signed up for.
> 
> *2x2: 4*
> *3x3: 4*
> ...


 
Amy is participating in 3x3 and Magic.
If 3 people go for 4x4 I'll have to learn parity


----------



## Kian (Jun 13, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> The competition won't be cancelled. If we don't get enough people to compete, it may not be official, but the competition itself would still go on. I'm coming with timers, and there better be people who want to cube with me when i show up.


 
Or else.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, well it's good to hear it won't be cancelled. And yeah, even if it's not official. I'll definitely be there. And as for people who haven't registered but might be able to come :
-My 2 brothers, Isaac, mr Garcia, meggie, Jesse, jake, jacob, Alex, Dave, Josh, ferdi, rob
There's an additional 13 people. And they all live 20 minutes from Saint John. Whether or not they can all make it, that's another story.

Oh and about the 4x4, I would compete in the 4x4 event except my 4x4 broke over a month ago and I'm rusty on the parity algorithms.


----------



## Drake (Jun 17, 2011)

I can sell you a shengshou at the comp, and i do can remove me from 1* event?


----------



## Erzz (Jun 18, 2011)

What is a good hotel near or in Saint John? Trying to figure out where to stay the day before.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 18, 2011)

Drake said:


> I can sell you a shengshou at the comp, and i do can remove me from 1* event?



How much would that cost me? And was the second part of the sentence directed at me because I don't understand what you said.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 18, 2011)

Erzz said:


> What is a good hotel near or in Saint John? Trying to figure out where to stay the day before.


 
Here's a suggestion. I know it's nice, but I don't know if it's too expensive or not.

www.hamptoninnsaintjohn.com/


----------



## Keegan (Jun 18, 2011)

Damn! I'm in Nova Scotia, but I can't make it for that date. Finally a competition in the Maritimes and it's on the one day I can't go.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 18, 2011)

Drake said:


> I can sell you a shengshou at the comp, and i do can remove me from 1* event?


 
If you check your e-mail you should have a link to where you can change what you registered for.

@Keegan: Why can't you make it?


----------



## Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah I finded it out, but thanks anyway. Hmm 5$? I berly used it since i got it, and it in good condition just a little broken in for playing with it a little.

For the hotel, like more an motel, confort inn is good, not to expensive and have an condimantal breakfest free, (cereal,toast,etc.)


----------



## Keegan (Jun 19, 2011)

@Erzz: Family Wedding. I was pumped when I saw this, never been to a competition before. Oh well. Next year! Or whenever there's another one nearby!


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

If this competition go well who would like to have another competiton near Moncton, NB (later)? It would be fun.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 19, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yeah I finded it out, but thanks anyway. Hmm 5$? I berly used it since i got it, and it in good condition just a little broken in for playing with it a little.
> 
> For the hotel, like more an motel, confort inn is good, not to expensive and have an condimantal breakfest free, (cereal,toast,etc.)


 
5$? yes I'll buy it. I just registered for the 4x4 event as well. That makes 3 of us. That event should be held as well.


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

If i would be you i would be CRC,maru, or lubix, or any other lube you use, cause i didn't lube it, and if im right it comme pre lubed with a crappy lubed, and i didn't tension it neither. So the cube can be beither then it is now.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 19, 2011)

Drake said:


> If this competition go well who would like to have another competiton near Moncton, NB (later)? It would be fun.


 
I'm totally for that. We might even be able to organize an unofficial competition ourselves.

@Erzz: yes, it'll be fine for the competition though. I'll tune it up after.


----------



## Drake (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, but if it offical, i could maybe make sommething "special", that people would like.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 20, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yeah, but if it offical, i could maybe make sommething "special", that people would like.


 
What do you mean by that?


----------



## Drake (Jun 20, 2011)

Like you will see it's not 100% ay all, but i think that it would be possible.


----------



## Drake (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok, if people want to know, that what i would like to sell or trade:
1.Shengshou white* 4x4, (speedcubermicah, already want's it).
2. Mefferts master taijber's octahedron, colored with black side,(I played with it a little but not more then that.)
3. Gohsthand black 2x2 with cubesmith bright sticker set, ( just broken in pretty well, but still in perfect condition.)
4. Black rubik's 2x2x4, just played a little with it, lubed it and it's all, so it's basicly new.
5. White cubetwist square 1, just scrambled it, and played with it for 20 min, and now it's just sitting there.
6 Black mefferts pyraminx with cubesmith bright set stickers, it's still in perfect condition, only solve like 4 times, since i restickered it after christmas, and now i got the 2rd version so... 
7.Moded black mf8 legend, AV and v-cube 5 corner mod as been done on it, and been restickered with cubesmith time F stickers, and the cube turns out great.



Oh, and does it bother you if you the shengshou 4x4 is white? (@speecubermicah).


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't mind that it's white. I am curious though. What is the color scheme?

Also, how much do you want for the Square-1?


----------



## Drake (Jun 22, 2011)

The color scheme is the normal one, square 1, 5$, it's basicly brand new, I don't know how to solve it and I don't think I will.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 22, 2011)

Drake said:


> The color scheme is the normal one, square 1, 5$, it's basicly brand new, I don't know how to solve it and I don't think I will.


 

Ok I might buy it. I'll test it out at the competition to see how much good it turns.


----------



## Drake (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, and i would have an YJ white big foot cube, taking place for nothing.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 22, 2011)

I might want the Legend depending on if I like it or not. We only need like 3 more people for it to be official.


----------



## Drake (Jun 22, 2011)

So we need 12 peoples?


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 22, 2011)

I would love to go but since I'm going to Canadian Open I doubt my parents would want to go...


----------



## Micael (Jun 22, 2011)

I just can't go.

We need more work on teleportation btw.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 23, 2011)

Yup we need 12 total. We have nine at the moment. I'm going to mention it to all of my friends again who can solve the Rubik's cube. Hopefully I can get a couple more to register.


----------



## Drake (Jun 23, 2011)

If this competition goes well, and if there's is another after like i said, I think i could get a pretty special sponsor, but it's not sure at all, i need to ask him first, to at less have a base, but there is big chance that it will be yes. But the rest is a secret for now.


----------



## Drake (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone know if the strike will stop monday? Cause i am waiting for an package with my magic, (it's at the customs, so...) for the comp and the registration close the same day... So i am not sure if i should remove me from this event or not.


----------



## riffz (Jun 23, 2011)

Drake said:


> Anyone know if the strike will stop monday? Cause i am waiting for an package with my magic, (it's at the customs, so...) for the comp and the registration close the same day... So i am not sure if i should remove me from this event or not.


 
I'd say leave yourself registered. If you don't get your magic in time I'm sure someone would you let you borrow theirs seeing as it's such a quick event.


----------



## Drake (Jun 23, 2011)

Like I will decide this, this weekend, when i will know if there is really big chance that the strike stop. 

And another question. Will an part of the competition could explain in a french? It would help, causr mu first language is in french, like at less if somme 1 that organise the comp would understand french would help a lot, cause i pretty bad when i talk english.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Drake said:


> Will an part of the competition could explain in a french? It would help, causr mu first language is in french.



That explains a lot. But no, we don't speak French. Well, i can a little bit, but my guess is your English is better than my French. What do you need explained? Perhaps Micael can help here before the competition if you know what you need answered. Here is the link to the french version of the regulations, i suggest you read them:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/WCA_regs_fr_2008v1.pdf

But in finding that i see we don't have a translation of the current regulations, these are from 2008. How is that even possible? With so many great French cubers, it seems improbable. 

But beyond that, this is going to be a very relaxed competition. If we have 12 people (fingers crossed) it will not be difficult to get through everyone, so the pace will be more relaxed. So don't worry too much about any of this type of stuff. 

Also, as a reminder, we are bringing merchandise so you can buy puzzles. So if you need a magic or something to compete, just buy one there.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 23, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> But beyond that, this is going to be a very relaxed competition. If we have 12 people (fingers crossed) it will not be difficult to get through everyone, so the pace will be more relaxed. So don't worry too much about any of this type of stuff.


 
I might be able to get my mom to register, and maybe coerce someone else to come. We would still need someone else though. Well, I guess I could get one of my siblings to register and DNF every solve. Is that allowed?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 23, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I might be able to get my mom to register, and maybe coerce someone else to come. We would still need someone else though. Well, I guess I could get one of my siblings to register and DNF every solve. Is that allowed?



Have them do magic.


----------



## Drake (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah i know i can buy another, but don't feel paying 12$ for 1, when i bought 2 cubetwist for 6$ each, and that are suppose to arrive as soon the the strike finish. If it finish monday, im sure to get it before the comp.

I can understand english very well, so that's not a problem, but im just having problem talking it...


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 24, 2011)

I can speak French and English quite well. I might be able to help translate for him a bit if he has any troubles.

As for talking to my other friends, 2 have confirmed no, and 6 have not given me an answer yet.


----------



## Drake (Jun 24, 2011)

So if their is not 12 people it will be cancel? Or it...


----------



## Erzz (Jun 24, 2011)

Drake said:


> So if their is not 12 people it will be cancel? Or it...


 
It'll still be held, just won't be official

Also, did you seriously buy a magic for 65$?


----------



## Drake (Jun 24, 2011)

Oops, 6$ two at 6$ and 1 at like 5$, i don't really need another 1 i mean. And i didn't payed with a maigc since like 8 month. Still doing 4 events... But will decide that sunday.


I was just wondering what was the cubetech 3x3, that you will ahve in the "store"?


----------



## Drake (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh and, I have one of the alpha cc prototype, and I was wondering if somme one would like to have it. What i am searching is an type C III, or an edison cube, or maybe sommething else it depends.


----------



## Drake (Jun 25, 2011)

I know that the schedule is still not made, but do we know when it gona start? 

Hmm and for the strike they are still complanning about the project.


----------



## Drake (Jun 25, 2011)

Another post lol, 1 personne to go and it's official .


----------



## Erzz (Jun 25, 2011)

Gonna sign my mom up once I figure out when she was born. Then we'll have 12.


----------



## Drake (Jun 25, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Gonna sign my mom up once I figure out when she was born. Then we'll have 12.



Way, and lol?


----------



## Drake (Jun 25, 2011)

I think it's official now, we are 12! Way .


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 26, 2011)

Is anyone going past Saint Andrews? I have someone that wants to go to the competition but doesn't have a drive.


----------



## Drake (Jun 26, 2011)

C6 rule as passed, so i get my package before the comp, so im letting me in the 2 events that im not sure. But im very very very very very,(very), unlucky, and i don't get it before the comp, once at the comp for those 2 events can i just say to remove me, cause im not doing it, cause i can't*?.


----------



## Drake (Jun 27, 2011)

, i think i can say sommething more now! If you get another competition, (near i could go, in Moncton would be a great place, but anyway), there are BIG possibilitie that we have an sponsors, but to have an full answer, we need to wait that the comp is official, for now i can't tell more, cause it's still not sure.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 27, 2011)

Drake said:


> I think it's official now, we are 12! Way .



Not quite. The goal wasn't to have 12 people register. We need 12 people to compete. We quite often have people register and not show up. Conversely, we'll have people show up and not register. So things look promising right now with 14 competitors registered. But we need to have at least 12 show up and compete. So we won't know for certain until that 12th person has done a solve.




Drake said:


> If you get another competition, (near i could go, in Moncton would be a great place, but anyway), there are BIG possibilitie that we have an sponsors, but to have an full answer, we need to wait that the comp is official


 
I wouldn't hold your breath on having another competition out there until at least 2012. We'd need to discuss with the sponsor what they are offering well before we'd commit to holding a competition there. So it is the sponsorship that comes first, not the competition being official.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

Dave Campbell said:


> Not quite. The goal wasn't to have 12 people register. We need 12 people to compete. We quite often have people register and not show up. Conversely, we'll have people show up and not register. So things look promising right now with 14 competitors registered. But we need to have at least 12 show up and compete. So we won't know for certain until that 12th person has done a solve.


 
I have a question about this. (I've been wondering since I first saw it, but curiosity finally got me to speak up.)

The rule on this changed in 2009. It went from:


> 8a5) The competition must have at least 12 competitors.


 to


> # 8a5) The competition should have at least 12 competitors.



The comment on it in the history is:


> Art. 8a5 updated. Changed 'must' to 'should' to accommodate special cases. [WCA spirit]



I vaguely remember the discussion on this, and it seems like your situation on this competition would qualify as a reasonable special case. You expect to have more than 12 people, and your competition is in an out-of-the-way place where it's not easy to get competitors. I certainly am of the opinion that this competition should count at this point, assuming there is a real intention to show up on the part of the people who have signed up.


----------



## Drake (Jun 27, 2011)

Like Dave, yeah but the sponsore ship may help to bring people to the comp. And i am still registered, in the 2 events that im not sure to do. If my package don't arirve befor ethe comp, cause of they are 12 day late, once at the comp can i justt say that im not doing those events, cause i can't*?


----------



## Erzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Drake said:


> Like Dave, yeah but the sponsore ship may help to bring people to the comp. And i am still registered, in the 2 events that im not sure to do. If my package don't arirve befor ethe comp, cause of they are 12 day late, once at the comp can i justt say that im not doing those events, cause i can't*?


 
Which 2 events? You can use my puzzles if I have them.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I certainly am of the opinion that this competition should count at this point, assuming there is a real intention to show up on the part of the people who have signed up.



You are right, Mike, the wording does give a bit of flexibility. I've spoken with the board about this competition, from before i announced it, to give them full disclosure on what the turn out may be. I didn't want any surprises. While i feel that if we had 11, we could possibly work something out with the board, it is not something i really want to do. So if we can avoid getting to that point, i will be much happier.

To be honest, i am of the opinion that you shouldn't hold a competition somewhere that doesn't have enough people to really warrant it. The "why" of course is a longer discussion.

I am holding this competition because i was approached by a company here in Canada to do so. And their offer was good enough that i viewed it as a chance to bring cubing somewhere new in Canada, so i didn't want pass it up. My goal, of course, is to plant the seed for a viable self sustaining community, much like i did with Vancouver. But my feeling is that the east coast will likely take more time than BC.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

That makes sense. I hope you get a good turnout!


----------



## Erzz (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe some of the 100,000 people there for Canada day will be able to compete.


----------



## Drake (Jun 27, 2011)

It would be magic, and it didn't tounch one since over 8 months, so i would be scared to break yours, and the magic clock, but i was suppose to get mine like over the strike completly froze the post, and learn how to solve it. So it would not really help, but thank you for suggesthing. If i get mine i will do the events, i i don't but i won't do the event.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Jun 28, 2011)

For those not subscribed to the twitter account (tisk, tisk), the schedule is posted on the site. The event list is more than likely final. We may drop an event if people don't show, but I doubt we'll add any.

Like i said before, it is going to be pretty relaxed all in all. We'll be there early setting up, so feel free to come early and help out. We'll look to start events sometime around 10 AM. 

I am leaving shortly, so I probably won't answer any questions here. Hopefully I've covered it all enough that you won't have any questions. See you Friday.


----------



## Drake (Jun 29, 2011)

Any body else have cubes to trade/or sell? And Micah, do you want the shengshou 4x4, and maybe the cubetwist square 1?

And Erzz, you would like to try the mf8 legend to see how much it's good?


----------



## Erzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Drake said:


> Any body else have cubes to trade/or sell? And Micah, do you want the shengshou 4x4, and maybe the cubetwist square 1?
> 
> And Erzz, you would like to try the mf8 legend to see how much it's good?


 
Yeah. If I like it, how much do you want for it?


----------



## Drake (Jun 29, 2011)

Like i restickered and i did the alpha V mod on it, that turned pretty well, even if you could mod the centers and the edges to, the same way, and i restickered it, with type F stickers. Im, not ruff at all with my cubes, and the quality is still perfect, it's lubed with lubix. When i got it, for easter, i paid like 14$ on it. Hmm, what you do offer for?


----------



## Erzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Drake said:


> Like i restickered and i did the alpha V mod on it, that turned pretty well, even if you could mod the centers and the edges to, the same way, and i restickered it, with type F stickers. Im, not ruff at all with my cubes, and the quality is still perfect, it's lubed with lubix. When i got it, for easter, i paid like 14$ on it. Hmm, what you do offer for?


 
I can give you like $20 or $30 for it. Any more and it would be cheaper for me to just buy online.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes I want the 4x4 and the Square-1. You said 5$ for each of them, so I'll pay you 10$ for both.


----------



## Drake (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, was no searshing for at less 10$ for it, so 10$ if you like it? Maybe it's worth more, but meh i used it a little, so... And im pretty sure your gona like it.





And if you want to reconise me at the comp, my hair is noit long but not shrot lol, but blond-gold, naturaly, so it's easy to reconise me in a sence lol.


----------



## Erzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, that sounds good. I'm like 5'10" and brown hair down to my jawline.


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jul 1, 2011)

Theres only going to be 14 of us there, I'm pretty sure we'll track each other down. But for security sakes, here I go... My name is Micah Stairs, I am 5'10, shaggy brown hair.


----------



## Julian (Jul 1, 2011)

Have fun, guys! Wish I could be there.


----------



## Drake (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah me its Patrick Pepin, but could somme one just pass me one master magic just for the competiton. I just seen that i forgot mine at home, and right now i am at Moncton... So i cant go back home to get it... I dont think i will break it lol, but if i do, dont worry i will pay for a new one, or give another cube in exchange.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 1, 2011)

Drake said:


> Yeah me its Patrick Pepin, but could somme one just pass me one master magic just for the competiton. I just seen that i forgot mine at home, and right now i am at Moncton... So i cant go back home to get it... I dont think i will break it lol, but if i do, dont worry i will pay for a new one, or give another cube in exchange.



You can use mine. Dunno if you'll see this before the comp.


----------



## Drake (Jul 1, 2011)

like I should be their a little before the inscription start, so I guess, and thx.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 1, 2011)

The memorization for my BLD success was "Giant Unknown Rats Open Barbershops, Dangerously Selling Liquids. Unknown Magicians Inflict Large Random Gashes Funkily. Crazy Trolls xxxxx Seven Contraptions" I forgot the xxxxx part during the solve and had to guess.

Had a lot of fun!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2011)

Drake said:


> like I should be their a little before the inscription start, so I guess, and thx.


 
Do you speak french?


----------



## Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2011)

The way you said "inscription" instead of "registration" reminded me of the way that french people (such as me) would say it.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 2, 2011)

So how did it go?


----------



## Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, it was fun, their were a lot of people travaling and watching ous.


----------



## Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

The result are there.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 6, 2011)

Drake said:


> The result are there.


 
They were there yesterday


----------



## Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm, i had check this morning i and i aint found them... But anyway.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 6, 2011)

i also saw them yesterday, just saying


----------



## Drake (Jul 6, 2011)

-.- For them that didn't seen it...


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 28, 2011)

Im from Monction too!


----------

